# The end is near...



## dirty_feet (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm sure most of you are aware - but just in case you're not already... 



The United States government passed a bill called "THE REAL ID ACT" which will require all states to issue their citizens a national id card with an RFID (radio frequency identification) chip implanted in them. The national id cards will replace old driver licenses and state/photo id cards. To make sure every state agrees to this the government stated that "any state that does not meet the standards set forth in the real ID act will lose all of it's federal funding".

After may 11, 2008 anyone without this national ID card will be unable to board an airplane or AMTrack train, open a bank account or enter a court house or national park and much more for that matter.

The government does not openly describe the use of RFID chips by name-they attempt to hide the fact that they will be keeping tabs on us all with this chip. Here is what the law says in regards to the RFID chip:

A common machine-readable technology, with defined minimum data elements (the details of which are not spelled out, but left to the Secretary of Homeland Security, in consultation with the Secretary of Transportation and the states, to regulate).

These RFID chips can be tracked anywhere at any time through you clothes, purse and walls. RFID chips have been in use in several commercial products on the market today (Gilette mach products & Philadephia cream cheese packaging ). There has been talk of using it in money in the future. This would mean every time you obtain money from a bank or store it would be ran through a scanner and the rfid chip will be updated stating the money is in your posession. When you later spend the money at a store the rfid chip will then allow the government to know when, where and what you spend your money on.


----------



## Mady (Mar 2, 2007)

They can put a chip in me when they rip open my cold dead flesh.

Post edited by: Fleaheart Klepto, at: 2007/03/02 04:17


----------



## dirty_feet (Mar 2, 2007)

AHaha - I second that.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 2, 2007)

Link to source?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 2, 2007)

that sounds very extream. why haven't I heard of this before?

I imagine that the system will take decades to be put into place, if it ever does happen... simply because of costs. Every store will have to update, the state will have to replace tons of equipment, ect ect. 

I'm not sayin this isn't a scarey thing to think about though.


----------



## Cush (Mar 2, 2007)

as far as tracking the cards, it's not too hard to get around. just wrap it in shit loads of tin foil. it's based off of the same basic principle as buzzzers/alarms at stores. if you wrap it in enough tin foil it won't pick up the chip and you'll be set. no more watchful eye of big brother.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuck this, I don't have ID now, and I won't have ID then. I would rather be put in prison over being tracked. Imagine what will become of all the criminals. Any criminal record, they'll be tracking you.

Fuck it!


----------



## Cush (Mar 2, 2007)

i doubt this will come to pass anyway. the ACLU is going to flip 2 shits about this and there will be TONS of people who refuse. if half the country refuses to use these ID cards they won't be used. i have complete faith in the citizens of this country to give the government tons of trouble over this.


----------



## Cush (Mar 2, 2007)

widerstand wins! plus if you do it right you can do that and then cops won't be able to arrest you for not having your ID card and the government can't track you.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 2, 2007)

RFID chips aren't really effected by blows from a hammer (they're not a physical chip), its more like a bar code on some shiny metallic paper. Just zap the card with some voltage. BEAT.


----------



## dirty_feet (Mar 2, 2007)

For Poking Victim as far as a link to the source you can find this info anywhere if you do the right research. It was proposed sometime in 2004 I believe and has been in the works ever since. 

It's already been passed - and the reason that it was never proposed to be voted on was because bush put it through the department of homeland security - which will of course justify anything in the name of fighting terrorism. UGH. Like Widerstand said they're already using them in passports. 

Unfortunately - the mass culture of America is too stupid and preoccupied with all of their material possessions - therefore they'll buy the lie that it's in the name of fighting terrorism, and that it's for their safety. We of course - all know much better. Shit has been hitting the fan in this country for too long - it'll just get worse before it gets better. Mainstream America in my opinion is not only slow - but incredibly stupid and brainwashed - it'll take forever before ENOUGH people realize it's a bad idea to change it. 

I'm really glad I'm a bum.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 2, 2007)

okay, so being someone that has thoroughly researched rfid technology, i feel like it need to make some clarifications on this topic.

1. rfid was first introduced into passports in september of 2005. (mine was obtained about a month before that).

2. an actual reference to an online news article for this would be useful. im tired of people circulating rumors without bibliographies.

3. rfid's CAN be destroyed by a hammer. you can find them in between the pages of books at barnes and nobel. try taking a hammer to one, it does a good job.

4. the receptive range of an rfid tag is extremely short. we're talking about 1-2 feet... maximum. that's in extreme cases, like barnes and noble tags, which don't actually transimit any data, just a magnetic receptive state (bought or not bought). the receptive range for transmitting actual data (like your name, address, etc) is less than 6 inches (i.e. swiping your passport instead of walking through a gate to get the information on your passport).

5. as for wrapping in tin foil, this has been a tactic for almost 30 years, and although i haven't tested it, ive heard from many reputable sources that it does indeed work. this makes sense since tin foil would severely interfere with the radio frequency that the technology depends on.

6. rfid will never be realistically used in money. the tags are too large. yes, there are magnetic strips in larger bills (20 dollars and up) and have been for a long time (about 15 years or more), but this is based on a magnetic technology similar to other anti-shoplifting technologies that use *magnetism*, NOT radio frequency identification (rfid). also, there are no "gates" or other such places that have been set up to identify these kinds of bills. at the moment it's just a mesure of anti-counterfietism, although some kind of tech might be set up in the future to take advantage of this.

sorry to be a dick, i just felt like i should debunk some of the myths, and provide some technical info so people know the reality of these technologies.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 3, 2007)

hmmm i always used the razor finger when i was a kid..... you can rip the Barnes&noble style tags in half but they still trip alarms, you gotta get em COMPLETELY off...

yes the tags being installed in passports DO NOT transmit over long distances, what they do is a cop or somebody can scan it and get the information on your passport electronically, they have <stored> magnetically imprinted in them
basically like a pimped-out barcode
MURT


PS philly cream cheese has RFID technology on the packaging? seriously, that shit's not expensive enough to justify any kinda security measure.
the packaging is tinfoil, but c'mon that's really unlikely, plus i know i've stolen it many times
and never tripped an alarm


----------



## Cush (Mar 3, 2007)

hey matt or murt, care to elaborate as to how they are in barnes and nobles books?


----------



## A better World (Jul 27, 2007)

barnes n noble books have the magnetic strips in em sometimes flip through the pages and if there are any barcode looking stickers hold them up to the light and youl see they have some wirle looking shit in it that sets the alarm off almost go caught boosting why marijuana should be legal? because of one


----------



## Clit Comander (Jul 27, 2007)

they will have to fucking kill me first!


----------



## finn (Jul 27, 2007)

rfid tags can be read from a distance, actually, but that needs some specialized equipment that can clean up the signal from background noise. Wired magazine has done some research on that. There are some plans online about miniature EMP devices which can burn out the tag at close ranges, as well as wallets designed to shield the cards from being scanned while inside the wallet.


----------



## Bathtub666 (Jul 28, 2007)

*MattPist wrote:*


> 6. rfid will never be realistically used in money. the tags are too large. yes, there are magnetic strips in larger bills (20 dollars and up) and have been for a long time (about 15 years or more), but this is based on a magnetic technology similar to other anti-shoplifting technologies that use *magnetism*, NOT radio frequency identification (rfid). also, there are no "gates" or other such places that have been set up to identify these kinds of bills. at the moment it's just a mesure of anti-counterfietism, although some kind of tech might be set up in the future to take advantage of this.



I saw this documentary, (America: Freedom to Fascism), that they were developing RFID technology the is small enough to be the do of the "i" of the fine print of any product, and that they were going to start putting it on money and goods so they can track where everything is and where it came from.


----------



## Dillinger (Jul 31, 2007)

thats never going to blow over... ever.


----------



## dr3AmEr (Aug 1, 2008)

thats right, its never gonna happen!...IF WE DON'T LET IT.. the use of RFID is just unnatural and obviously against our rights. For any congressman to consider presenting such a bill is ridiculous. A few states (California,N.Dakota,Wisconsin,Missouri) already have banned the RFID chip from being implanted into human skin without our approval. Many animals are being given the chip implant, pet owners find it easier to locate their lost companion when "rex" sneaks out the back gate and dissapears out of sight. Babies are given RFID wrist bands or anklets at birth in some hospitals, babie's mother also gets a anklet which matches each other in case of an abduction...? VeriChip's technology seems to be a little much ya think?? Ive seen an interview with a lady who voluntarily got the chip underneath her skin, she was complaining of major PAIN and stated she wanted it out! This sickens me..Ill be caught dead before I'll ever carry any "Mark of the beast"


----------

